# Largemouth Bass Roe



## SWAMPFOX (Jan 28, 2006)

Bass roe good for anything...bait, eating, etc.? I caught a couple at my in law's pond this afternoon for supper and when I cleaned them they were females with roe in them. Didn't want to toss the roe without seeing if it was good for something. Thanks.


----------



## galovsredsox (Feb 4, 2006)

Yeah, it's great for making baby bass


----------



## Vernon Holt (Feb 4, 2006)

Swamp:  Haven't eaten this in a long time, but it once was commonplace to scramble fish roe with equal part of egg and serve as a breakfast dish.  I have eaten and as I recall considered it to be very good.

This is given just in case you do not want to make baby bass.


----------



## Cutbait Robin (Feb 5, 2006)

Swamp,

When I was growin'-up a long time ago, we ate the roe from bass. I'd eat it again today if I fished fresh water anymore. My last "roe feast" was last Memorial Day at our annual Kingfish tournament. One feller brought several dolphin (fish, not mammals) roes, and once we'd fried the fish for the awards dinner we cooked them up. Ummmm.... mighty fine.

When you evisicrate the fish, take care not to damage the roe sack. Dust it in the same meal mix you're using to coat your fillets, and fry it just like you're frying the fish. Exercise caution, 'cause it'll pop and spatter. But it's sure good eating...

Robin


----------



## SeeinStripes (Feb 5, 2006)

*Gar eggs*

Try eating some longnose gar eggs, they're real tasty.


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Feb 5, 2006)

Gar roe down here in Florida is supposed to be an awesome bream bait when the bream are on the beds. However, I have heard that gar roe is poisonous. Have you eaten it with nothing bad happening?


----------



## whitworth (Feb 6, 2006)

When I was first married, I was home alone and cooking up some American Shad roe in a large iron frying pan. [ Fish weighed about six pounds]

The wife comes into the back door into the kitchen.  
"What are you cooking?"

Caviar!

I thought she was going to have a stroke and what she thought was happening to the family budget!


----------



## Ricky (Feb 6, 2006)

Gar roe is poisonous.


----------



## jsragan (Feb 6, 2006)

Bass roe is delicious if fried!


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 6, 2006)

Ive ate catfish roe before....My dad fried some up years ago right on the banks of Broad River....I wasn't crazy about it....Kinda rubber like...


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Feb 6, 2006)

Bream, crappie, and bass roe are all excellent IMO. The individual eggs in a catfish roe sack are to large. Tends to make it rubbery. Just dust and fry. Try it and I`ll bet you stop throwing it away.  HH


----------

